# Need gun advice



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anything that starts with a "B". I would stay away from the Remington. Their track record is piss poor at best in regards to semi autos. Just picked up a camo a400 extreme for 1489 brand new at guns galore. Best price in the country.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Real McCoy said:


> Most people I've found bad Mouth the B gun are the people who can't afford one


 
I can buy any gun but I would never buy one of those POS.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Like others have said there are plenty of good guns out there and we all have our "favorites". Get a gun that fits you or can be adjusted to fit you. I think fit is key to consistent wing shooting.
> [/QUO
> 
> This is the best answer have fun shopping.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I use an 870 now and I am just to slow on the pump action. I have a Winchester model 12 other than it feels like you carring a cannon, I don't want to take any chances with the gun in a boat. 

I looked at the Benelli Vinci and I liked the gun fit solid for me. I had a chance to buy one in Iowa last year at Sheels for a reduced price. The salesmen did not like inertia driven guns and I let him talk me out of it. 

Going to take a look at the Beretta 3901 seems like there are several of you that like the gun.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

If slow on the pump but wanting to stay with a pump, try the Winchester 1300. It's called (or used to be called) the "speed pump". I have one as does a buddy. Some of the recoil is used to operate the pump. Much more than the other pumps I've shot. In fact with a 3" mag the pump comes all the way back and starts back up so it's a VERY fast pump IMO. However I feel it lacks in the fit and finish dept. It has been reliable nonetheles. Best of luck.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm with Brandy said:


> I use an 870 now and I am just to slow on the pump action.


No such thing as too slow.

Why miss too fast?


----------



## The Real McCoy (Jul 31, 2012)

duckbuster2 said:


> I can buy any gun but I would never buy one of those POS.


Wonderful u keep buying those guns 
I'll keep knocking down ducks with my Italian made one 
I love hunting at FP next to guys like u it's awsome love it


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Brandy,

If you're anything like me... and I suspect you may be considering your love of springers and grouse.. have you considered taking one of your o/u's out? I hunt waterfowl primarily with a Citori satin hunter, and sometimes my Franchi Alcione. I never worry about dropping the Citori, since it is built like a tank and it is a field gun. I should be more careful with my Franchi, but hell, you only live once, so why not do it as stylishly as I can? No moving parts to worry about, and it will ALWAYS fire anything you put in it ( Citori is chambered 3 1/2") but I am running
1 1/8 oz of nice shot in 2 3/4 reloads that kicks like a target load but drops like a rem hd. 
However, if you must get an autoloader (I never have much use for a 3rd shot), I would suggest the Maxus. I got to hunt with one in Wisconsin a couple of years ago, and I have to say it handled well and fit like my Citoris.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Real McCoy said:


> Wonderful u keep buying those guns
> I'll keep knocking down ducks with my Italian made one
> I love hunting at FP next to guys like u it's awsome love it


You won't be hunting next to me would not hunt FP with guys like you shooting italian POS. LOVE THAT. PS I've shot more ducks with my 1100 mag. then you have seen.:lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

duckbuster2 said:


> You won't be hunting next to me would not hunt FP with guys like you shooting italian POS. LOVE THAT. PS I've shot more ducks with my 1100 mag. then you have seen.:lol:


Well I guarantee that 3901 made on the same soil as ur versamax will out perform it. Im guessing ur in the 90% when it comes to harvest. I love all tge self proclaimed hardcore guys that rhyme clueless. love my 870 and shoot it quick but you won't get the speed out of a pump you do an auto. I fought it for a long time. I'd stay away from a stoeger. Yes people like em but I hear a lot of bad stuff too. Its built just like my sbe1 n I'd take the Beretta over it any day. Buddy remmi came out of the box with camo falling off. For the money nothing comes close to the 3901.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

JackieTreeHorn said:


> Brandy,
> 
> If you're anything like me... and I suspect you may be considering your love of springers and grouse.. have you considered taking one of your o/u's out? I hunt waterfowl primarily with a Citori satin hunter, and sometimes my Franchi Alcione. I never worry about dropping the Citori, since it is built like a tank and it is a field gun. I should be more careful with my Franchi, but hell, you only live once, so why not do it as stylishly as I can? No moving parts to worry about, and it will ALWAYS fire anything you put in it ( Citori is chambered 3 1/2") but I am running
> 1 1/8 oz of nice shot in 2 3/4 reloads that kicks like a target load but drops like a rem hd.
> However, if you must get an autoloader (I never have much use for a 3rd shot), I would suggest the Maxus. I got to hunt with one in Wisconsin a couple of years ago, and I have to say it handled well and fit like my Citoris.


Yes I like my Franchi guns, My Renaissance Classic 20 GA isn't going to cut it and it is not going for a boat ride. My Alcione Field 12 GA is only a 26&#8221; barrel, I won&#8217;t lose sleep over it if it took a swim. I am worried about the barrel length. I was actually thinking about trading that gun in. Have you had any problems shooting steel with that gun? Since I suck at calling birds, they normally come through at 40 mph two shots is about all I get and if I can&#8217;t pump the gun fast enough I am not getting more than one. 

Doug (Brandy is the dog)


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> Well I guarantee that 3901 made on the same soil as ur versamax will out perform it. Im guessing ur in the 90% when it comes to harvest. I love all tge self proclaimed hardcore guys that rhyme clueless. love my 870 and shoot it quick but you won't get the speed out of a pump you do an auto. I fought it for a long time. I'd stay away from a stoeger. Yes people like em but I hear a lot of bad stuff too. Its built just like my sbe1 n I'd take the Beretta over it any day. Buddy remmi came out of the box with camo falling off. For the money nothing comes close to the 3901.


Lewy you don't know ****.:yikes:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Funny how worked up duck hunters get about their guns. Lol.

First page covers it all.
Sbe
Maxus
3901
X3
Vinci
Are all very good guns. Find one that fits you.

Remington and stoeger you may or may not be happy with.

Charles Daly, please no way.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

duckbuster2 said:


> Lewy you don't know ****.:yikes:


This is what you come up with? Unlike u I don't claim to be a self proclaimed duck hunting bad ass but can tell u this read reviews on 3901 read em the versa max for the money you wasted not worth it. I'd be more than willing to bet in a year that 3901 had more shells ran through it than your versamax did. It didn't fail it shot everything from the lowest brass targets to 3 inch hevi metal. It cycled everything. Didn't get cleaned once and didn't fail. It is rare when find someone unhappy with it. Versamax well if its built to talk the quality I've seen lately good luck down the road. We run our **** through more than you've ever dreamed of. Never once do you hear me brag it complain about the conditions. The only thing I've complained about was the functioning of my sbe1. I've read your post your a wannabe poser. I Good luck to ya buddy. Maybe you should give the Flyaway highway dude a call.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> This is what you come up with? Unlike u I don't claim to be a self proclaimed duck hunting bad ass but can tell u this read reviews on 3901 read em the versa max for the money you wasted not worth it. I'd be more than willing to bet in a year that 3901 had more shells ran through it than your versamax did. It didn't fail it shot everything from the lowest brass targets to 3 inch hevi metal. It cycled everything. Didn't get cleaned once and didn't fail. It is rare when find someone unhappy with it. Versamax well if its built to talk the quality I've seen lately good luck down the road. We run our **** through more than you've ever dreamed of. Never once do you hear me brag it complain about the conditions. The only thing I've complained about was the functioning of my sbe1. I've read your post your a wannabe poser. I Good luck to ya buddy. Maybe you should give the Flyaway highway dude a call.


YOU ARE GREAT :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::SHOCKED:


----------



## The Real McCoy (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's what 4 xtreamas can do at FP in an am lol









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

The Real McCoy said:


> Here's what 4 xtreamas can do at FP in an am lol
> View attachment 19896
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard nothing but good things about them. Buddies got one that is ussssed and functions awesome


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

limige said:


> Funny how worked up duck hunters get about their guns. Lol.


Not even worth responding until it gets to 10 pages or someone throws down some 24pt font :lol:


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Stoeger makes the barrell for the 3901.

I see the upland bird dog forum is not the only one with controversy. We just argue about dog work not guns. LOL


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm with Brandy said:


> Stoeger makes the barrell for the 3901.
> 
> I see the upland bird dog forum is not the only one with controversy. We just argue about dog work not guns. LOL


You realize the operation of a stoeger n 3901 or totally different right? Do some searching of reviews huge difference in satisfaction in owners


----------

